# "Scary Stories for Kids" - Fun reading for kids stuck at home on quarantine!



## KaraKing (May 25, 2012)

"Scary Stories for Kids" is great fun for kids of all ages. Kids have said they get hooked on these stories and their parents have said that their kids read them again and again. This book is a great way to get your kid to enjoy some reading time!

http://www.amazon.com/Scary-Stories-Kids-Halloween-Spooky-ebook/dp/B00OQU15GI/ref=sr_1_29?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1414008034&sr=1-29&keywords=scary+stories+for+kids

This children's book contains five scary stories with illustrations. It's the perfect book for telling scary stories in the dark and for scaring friends and family at camp fires and sleep overs.

If your kid loves scary stories, they're sure to love this children's book full of horror stories. In addition to being creepy, spooky, and fun... these five scary stories have important lessons for kids conveyed within each story.

Exciting and spine-chilling, these are not your typical scary stories for kids, these stories are actually scary ... and children of all ages love them!

Scary Stories for Kids Includes These Five Spooky Tales:

1) The Roller Coaster Curse 
2) The Zoo Keeper 
3) The Toy Maker 
4) The Cafeteria Lady 
5) The Wishing Well


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KBoards, Or Welcome Back  OR Hi, glad you're still here.  Congratulations on the book! 

Much of what follows you are, no doubt, already aware of, so please consider this to be just a friendly reminder.  (The posting of this 'welcome letter' doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so we post this note in every thread.  )

KBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function or the Kboards bookmark tool available on each thread) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days.* Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## KaraKing (May 25, 2012)

Amazon Reviewer - "I loved this book. I read it to my granddaughter and we couldn't stop reading the stories. It keeps you on the edge of your seat. The suspense keeps you reading."


----------



## KaraKing (May 25, 2012)

"I'm a mom of a 9 yr old girl, and we both love spooky stories. These tales are great in detail, not too long, and entertaining, if you're into this kind of stuff. The both of us highly recommend this book to others." ~Amazon Reviewer


----------



## Wolfman (Jan 11, 2017)

I purchased and read "Scary Stories for Kids" today. I found it quite enjoyable. I'm beyond the target age group, but having written scary stories for kids myself, I found yours tightly told and well written. The missing kid theme is one that certainly resonates with children, but also adults, so I believe parents can find some (morbid) enjoyment is reading these aloud to children or perhaps at a campfire. We were all kids once, after all. Overall, you've taken the instinctive terror of missing children and really filled in the mystery and unknown with some horrific ends. Your other theme of being eaten is one that seems to come up again and again in my own stories, so I think I enjoyed The Zoo Keeper the most--story and illustration.

I like the moral aspect in The Wishing Well with the stealing, as well as the behavioral issues with The Toy Maker. These gave me a real Grimm brothers feel with a modern setting.

The illustrator also did an excellent job. Really captured the central theme of each story with an artistic illustration. The pictures are appropriate for children while maintaining a scary element to them. 

Well done! I'm glad I happened to see this post.


----------



## KaraKing (May 25, 2012)

Thank you Wolfman for checking out my book! I really appreciate your kind words. The weirdest part of that book is that I was not intentionally writing all of the stories to be about missing kids! It wasn't until a reviewer pointed it out, that I even realized I had done that!   Isn't writing amazing?

I know the books needs more editing. It was a pet project... kind of something I could be proud to show my kids, because my other work, well... it's not something my kid's can brag to other's about! haha


----------



## kayus4321 (Nov 17, 2014)

I really do not like reading scary stories or watching them.But since this is for kids,I will go check out these book as well as recommend it if it is truly interesting


----------



## KaraKing (May 25, 2012)

kayus4321 said:


> I really do not like reading scary stories or watching them.But since this is for kids,I will go check out these book as well as recommend it if it is truly interesting


Thanks Kayus!  <3


----------



## KaraKing (May 25, 2012)




----------



## EmilyWan (Apr 8, 2019)

My sister likes reading horror stories, hope it'd be a decent gift for her. The summary looks quite interesting.


----------



## KaraKing (May 25, 2012)

EmilyWan said:


> My sister likes reading horror stories, hope it'd be a decent gift for her. The summary looks quite interesting.


Thanks Emily. <3


----------



## KaraKing (May 25, 2012)




----------

